# Laptop - battery and wifi device isn't detected.



## xomon (Sep 11, 2019)

Hey Guys,
There are few problems I am facing when running FreeBSD on my Laptop.

1. Battery isn't detected.
2. Wireless device isn't detected.
3. You can't boot FreeBSD unless you `unset hint.uart.1.at`

Here are the files regarding the system.

`dmesg`








						dmesg.txt
					






					drive.google.com
				



`pciconf -lv`








						pciconf.txt
					






					drive.google.com
				



`devinfo -v`








						devinfo.txt
					






					drive.google.com
				



`acpidump -dt`








						acpidump.txt
					






					drive.google.com
				




Wifi device - Realtek 8783bs (sdio)

Laptop: 


			https://www.flipkart.com/lifedigital-zed-series-atom-quad-core-2-gb-32-gb-emmc-storage-windows-10-home-air-pro-silin-laptop/p/itm574f2d1f828f6/specifications?pid=COMEUYBF59PMJAB6&marketplace=FLIPKART
		

Note :
1. Previously I was using Arch linux and everything was working fine.
2. The output are from FreeBSD 13.0 Current. (same things happen in FreeBSD 12.0 Stable).

If someone can tell me how to fix this then it would be a great help.

Thanks


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2019)

For battery status, you need apm.

Or add settings to the /etc/rc.conf file. `man 5 rc.conf` shows

```
apm_enable (bool)
     If set to ``YES'', enable support for Automatic Power Management with the apm(8) command.
apmd_enable (bool) 
     Run apmd(8) to handle APM event from userland.    This also enables support for APM.
apmd_flags  (str) 
     If apmd_enable is set to ``YES'', these are the flags to pass to the apmd(8) daemon.
```


SDIO was recently added to FreeBSD 13.0 Current. I doubt that there are drivers for wifi cards out yet.  ;D `apropos realtek` outputs a couple of realtek wifi drivers.


----------



## xomon (Sep 11, 2019)

Didn't work. Still getting the same message.
When I type `apm`. I get this output.

```
APM version: 1.2
APM Management: Disabled
AC Line status: on-line
Battery status: charing
Remaining battery life: invalid value  (0xffffffff)
Remaining battery time: unknown
Number of batteries: 0
Resume time: unkown
Resume on ring indicator: disabled
```

Sorry, if there is a typo. I typed it.


----------

